# How many natural and un natural guys and girls on this site



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*natural or do you use steroids*​
Natural Male75959.86%Male use steroids45736.04%Natural Female443.47%Felame use steroids80.63%


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

please vote to see how many are on the site


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

flexwright said:


> please vote to see how many are on the site


wheres the vote?


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

sorry mate, was abit busy


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Only one question.... Why?


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

What does it matter. It's not relevant!


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/46492-natural-bodybuilding.html

after putting this up i thought id like to see


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Tommo said:


> What does it matter. It's not relevant!


Agree with Si, not sure what difference it makes, all bodybuilders have similar goals and have to work just as hard, a subject best left alone, and very emotive I think you'll find.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Natural for now.......................

Mwuhahahahahaaaa!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Natural, however have often thought about assistance, and may well do one day.

Each to their own eh fellas :thumbup1:


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

its not really relevent but its also a harmless poll


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

strongasanox said:


> its not really relevent but its also a harmless poll


Thankyou


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Natural


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

pointless mate, it will only serve to get a few of the guys backs up on here.


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

im a user and just wanted to see how many of each use this site which seems to mostly be about ASS


----------



## adzk469 (Mar 19, 2007)

leeston said:


> pointless mate, it will only serve to get a few of the guys backs up on here.


I thought the same! Oh well let us once again view somebody take the moral high ground because they are natural!


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

flexwright said:


> im a user and just wanted to see how many of each use this site which seems to mostly be about ASS


Firstly you are obviously new to this site, if you think its mainly about AAS then you are only viewing the AAS section, this site is a useful tool for diet, nutrition, training, Robsta fighting, JW007 random gay rantings, TinyTom be a raving **** and many other things.

Secondly im sure the Mods will have something to say about this.

Thirdly, stop browsing the Anabolics and Steroids section and look at the other forums, you may see something you like.

P.S I went into BMW dealer today and only saw a load of BMW's, it was rubbish......... :tongue:


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm a natural fat bastard, are you collecting stats for the goverment ?


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

adzk469 said:


> I thought the same! Oh well let us once again view somebody take the moral high ground because they are natural!


i am a user myself, have been for two years


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

flexwright said:


> i am a user myself, have been for two years


Should you not start PCT and have a break now then? :whistling:


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

LeanShredded said:


> Firstly you are obviously new to this site, if you think its mainly about AAS then you are only viewing the AAS section, this site is a useful tool for diet, nutrition, training, Robsta fighting, JW007 random gay rantings, TinyTom be a raving **** and many other things.
> 
> Secondly im sure the Mods will have something to say about this.
> 
> ...


fair point, sorry if i caused you any offence


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

I've always been gay, nowhere near as gay as most of the guys on here though. They disgust even me. :thumb: Hang on, that was what you meant wasn't it? Oh fvck. :001_tt2:


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

LeanShredded said:


> Should you not start PCT and have a break now then? :whistling:


not on solid mate, have been on max 12 weeks and then the same off


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

flexwright said:


> im a user and just wanted to see how many of each use this site which seems to mostly be about *ASS*


just the Gays i guess?


----------



## adzk469 (Mar 19, 2007)

flexwright said:


> i am a user myself, have been for two years


Sorry! The comment was not aimed at you, just a few similar threads in the past have turned into a steroid bash thats all! Care to share details of courses?


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

KRS said:


> Natural for now.....................


Same here :thumbup1:

Only been training for 3 months so i can't really vote


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Natural at the moment, have been thinking about it lately though!

I don't see the problem personally, as already said, harmless.

If some don't agree then just don't reply/vote:thumbup1:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Any reason why the thread was started.I was natural until about 2years then I started using supplements...la muscle why vasculator sci-Mx protein powder and no-explode. :whistling: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

I dont have a problem with this type of poll.

If you dont want to say, then dont?

Male & Assisted


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

flexwright said:


> im a user and just wanted to see how many of each use this site which seems to mostly be about* ASS*


That's the adults lounge.



LeanShredded said:


> Firstly you are obviously new to this site, if you think its mainly about AAS then you are only viewing the AAS section, this site is a useful tool for diet, nutrition, training, Robsta fighting, JW007 random gay rantings, TinyTom be a raving **** and many other things.
> 
> *Secondly im sure the Mods will have something to say about this.*
> 
> ...


Why will they?

Relax your sphincter ffs.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

LeanShredded said:


> Firstly you are obviously new to this site, if you think its mainly about AAS then you are only viewing the AAS section, this site is a useful tool for diet, nutrition, training, Robsta fighting, JW007 random gay rantings, TinyTom be a raving **** and many other things.
> 
> *Secondly im sure the Mods will have something to say about this. *
> 
> ...


 I'm with BA on this, whats the big ferkin deal?


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

I would say I'm a natural woman but I can only confirm that I am natural and appear to be a woman:tongue:


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

LeanShredded said:


> Firstly you are obviously new to this site, if you think its mainly about AAS then you are only viewing the AAS section, this site is a useful tool for diet, nutrition, training, Robsta fighting, JW007 random gay rantings, TinyTom be a raving **** and many other things.
> 
> Whilst your right that there are many other useful sections on the site the fact is there are far more posts in the AAS section than any other (apart from general conversation). Its probably fair to say that a very large percentage of people coming onto the site are here for information on steroids. Therefore I would say the poll is relevant


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

I have silicone implants and bleached hair can I get away with being natural PMSL:lol:


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Carly you are a Natural goddess  witwoooooooooooooo

Im natural until Jan hehe


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

carly said:


> I have silicone implants and bleached hair can I get away with being natural PMSL:lol:


yes you can carly


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I have read JW007's posts, therefore I am not natural and very gay


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> That's the adults lounge.
> 
> Why will they?
> 
> Relax your sphincter ffs.


My Spincter is fine, if I relaxed it any further it would almost pro-lapse.

And whenever a thread becomes too emotive the mods bring it back online, you remember the 'how much do you earn thread?', or the 'Jade Goody Cancer -Thread', or the 'Where's lost soul thread'??????

Remember that the internet is a public information site, people have pics of themselves on here, obvious nicknames etc etc, to ask a personal question, especially when no reason is given, would raise more than just an eyebrow.

Im sure you can ALSO see my point. FFS :tongue:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Twonky said:


> I'm natural. Don't think I will use AAS until I get much older. I'd rather do it the hard way.


ROFL

Easy Peasy roid users:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

carly said:


> I have silicone implants and bleached hair can I get away with being natural PMSL:lol:


You could probably get away with anything you want. :thumb:

Anyway I've been natural for a few months.


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Apart from general conversation....? So in other words the website is used mainly for general banter and conversation between bodybuilders/fitness competitors and other athletes, and not AAS information (which sits very firmly and far behind at second place) as you have previously said in your post? Then surely your post is wasted and pointless.
> 
> Is that not like saying that Asafa Powell is the fastest man in the 100m sprint, except for Usain Bolt that beat him?
> 
> Amazing post and contribution thanks........ :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Twonky said:


> I knew someone would take the bait


 :lol: :lol:

:surrender:Ya got me


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Vince said:


> *Un-nat-u-ral*
> 
> -adjective
> 
> ...


I think those all relate to me but then i am of course Clark Kent:whistling:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Vince said:


> So it has more to do with the fact you're Kriptonian rather than steroids :lol:


 Yeah the steriods are simply a guise to hide the fact of why i am really that awesome


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

supose theres no great harm in it as long as it doesnt create a divide- which it wont bodybuilding depending on the method you adopt is bodybuilding at the end of the day and mutual respect to people who want to be natural and those who dont- both still work equally as hard ( and please please do not say taking gear is cheating, this is the most common thing ive heard especially the one " if i took gear ill be as big as you" you think ignorant cnut then knock em out.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Natty here, steroids shrink your willy

Starting gear around Feb/March


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

laurie g said:


> supose theres no great harm in it as long as it doesnt create a divide- which it wont bodybuilding depending on the method you adopt is bodybuilding at the end of the day and mutual respect to people who want to be natural and those who dont- both still work equally as hard ( and please please do not say taking gear is cheating, this is the most common thing ive heard especially the one " if i took gear ill be as big as you" you think ignorant cnut then knock em out.


 Yes because that is the correct way to deal with such comments:rolleyes:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Con said:


> Yes because that is the correct way to deal with such comments:rolleyes:


 ha ha ha well they wont do it again ( i am joking of course i have never knocked any one out cos im a pussy)


----------



## andibeqiri (Nov 2, 2008)

lol some people here take things wayyyyy too seriously...


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

hmm a silver rep bar


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

that's the reason i've been holding off them for so long, got my penis enlargement next week so if I start in march it gives it time to recover


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

*natural or do you use steroids*

Natural Male

Male use steroids

Natural Female

Felame use steroids

View Poll Results

Whats a felame? :tongue:
​


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

dawse said:


> *natural or do you use steroids*
> 
> Natural Male
> 
> ...


It's what the irish go to see at the cinema.


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Did abit of M1T at a low dose and never completed the full cycle, so until I get my T350 for the start of Jan I consider myself a natty


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

dawse said:


> *natural or do you use steroids*
> 
> Natural Male
> 
> ...


 A woman who has used steriods turns into a felame.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Con said:


> A woman who has used steriods turns into a felame.


I am a felame then:thumb:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

I do have a problem with this as it is dividing same as threads on naturals.The fact is its a bodybuilding site.Jon harris is a site mainly concerned with natural body building.Some people are quick to cast doubt on the natural side on the sport and they are bodybuilders so what hope does the sport have in the mainstream ,NONE.

iM OF MY SOAP BOX NOW


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

fe lame...why is spit(posh word but the wrong spelling) popping into my mind lol


----------



## 2tpaul (Feb 27, 2008)

im a natty atm till jan or feb when i start a sus and dbol cycle


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

natty but Pharmacutically assisted..


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Good poll, natural for now!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

if you scroll down to the bottom it tells you how many registered members there re on the site. That should answer your question as it includes everybody!! ;-))

J


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

tel3563 said:


> I have read JW007's posts, therefore I am not natural and very gay


Lol, so have I -oops! And I've worshipped at the Home of the Gods - where most natties fear to tread lol! It increased my test levels tenfold :laugh:



Vince said:


> *Un-nat-u-ral*
> 
> -adjective
> 
> ...


I'll be 3 and 4 then....... :lol: :whistling:


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Tommo said:


> What does it matter. It's not relevant!


You seem awfully defensive? It's interesting to see?


----------



## r6richie (Dec 11, 2008)

hey can i get bigger by doing light weights due to my wrist injury.. for example about 70% of what i used to be able to lift??


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Con said:


> I think those all relate to me but then i am of course Clark Kent:whistling:


YOU FCKIN IMPOSTER:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

EVERYBODY knows I AM SUPER MAN


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

T_Woody said:


> You seem awfully defensive? It's interesting to see?


For some reason mate, when you post the only thing I can decipher is

Blah blah blah blah blah blah rubbish blah...

Must be me tho:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I am a Naturally gay female xxxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm a Felame apparently


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

r6richie said:


> hey can i get bigger by doing light weights due to my wrist injury.. for example about 70% of what i used to be able to lift??


Sure you can get bigger. By [email protected] with your bad wrist hand and become a bigger [email protected] than you alrready are for hjacking this thread.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

jw007 said:


> For some reason mate, when you post the only thing I can decipher is
> 
> Blah blah blah blah blah blah rubbish blah...
> 
> Must be me tho:lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh thats blah weird.. bllah blah blah must just blash be you blah :cursing:

Hope that helps!


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Blah fight! the good big gay always beats the good little gay. :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

T_Woody said:


> rubbish tripe tripe bollox gay tripe poo:cursing:
> 
> blah blah tripe!


 :confused1: huh


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Pithead said:


> Sure you can get bigger. By [email protected] with your bad wrist hand and become a bigger [email protected] than you alrready are for hjacking this thread.


Bit harsh........ :huh:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Bit harsh........ :huh:


Sorry, I forgot to add laughter smiley. :innocent:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Pithead said:


> Sure you can get bigger. By [email protected] with your bad wrist hand and become a bigger [email protected] than you alrready are for hjacking this thread.


PMSL! :lol:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

just on...so i'm gonna stick to answering the question or not as i normally have a lot to moan about...first off:

being more specific how do you define natural and unnatural!!!!

i mean for exmaple...i'm natural when i'm not on any sterods for a given time...and unnatural when i do take,if you like!!!!

so could you be more specific in what you mean...either totally natural...never taken or ever will take steroids or any other performance enhancing drugs...(not even a toke on a big fat bifter)

or all the way lou,all the way...take whatever you need to be as big as ronnie...all the time?????

sorry to be a moany old cnut,but i am,cos i'm tired,worked since 7:30am-9pm!!!!!!!!

goodnight and godbless!!!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> sorry to be a moany old cnut,but i am,cos i'm tired,worked since 7:30am-9pm!!!!!!!!


Fukin hell, how do you do it!? i almost die from boredom after 2 hours


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

The biggest issue with whether people are natural or assisted IMO is that there are big differences in the way each trains and eats.

JL touches on it earlier. I think some seasoned gear users do forget the difference and prescribe 8 meals a day and 300g protein for a natural which just isn't going to work in 99% of cases.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> *The biggest issue with whether people are* *natural or assisted IMO* is that there are big differences in the way each trains and eats.
> 
> JL touches on it earlier. I think some seasoned gear users do forget the difference and prescribe 8 meals a day and 300g protein for a natural which just isn't going to work in 99% of cases.


is around 100lb of pure muscle:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

I agree with what Anabolic posted. How are you defining this question?

I have been natural for almost 10 years. When I competed I was not natural....and I have gear right now but have chosen not to start it for a few monthes. So I guess I would say I am naturally un-natural

Talking on a post above by Ba Baracuss, I eat very similar (when focused and training hard) whether I am assisted or non-assisted. My protein may be 25grams or so lower when not assisted but other than that it stays the same.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

jw007 said:


> is around 100lb of pure muscle:thumbup1:


Like the 13 stone guy with the 9 stone mate who's done several cycles who must have less muscle than lots of naturals?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> Like the 13 stone guy with the 9 stone mate who's done several cycles who must have less muscle than lots of naturals?


yeah, cause your all fat:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

jw007 said:


> YOU FCKIN IMPOSTER:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> EVERYBODY knows I AM SUPER MAN


 One and only one of us has the mark of Super Man on his delt.....you can be bizzaro Super Man










:lol:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

jw007 said:


> I am a Naturally gay female xxxx


Liar! Unnaturally gay felame!!!

J you told me you had ass implants and were considering breasts as well!!!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

:lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Britbb said:


> Liar! Unnaturally gay felame!!!
> 
> J you told me you had ass implants and were considering breasts as well!!!
> 
> ...


Ass implants? Damn........... :tongue:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Supernatural to the end!!!


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

does dying my hair make me unnatural then??? :confused1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Con said:


> One and only one of us has the mark of Super Man on his delt.....you can be bizzaro Super Man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When Im no longer a cripple (supewheros dont have imperfections) we will see *BISCUIT BOY*.

The tat is like the Alpha male syndrome, The need to tell inform people that you are something when its obvious your not.

I dont need a tat, cause superman does not NEED one...... People just know!!!

However for time being you can be like *"interim superman"* until arm better :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

It's only natural to do steroids.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

jw007 said:


> The tat is like the Alpha male syndrome, The need to tell inform people that you are something when its obvious your not.


 Dont ever tell me about Alpha male syndrome, thats my line:cursing:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Con said:


> Dont ever tell me about Alpha male syndrome, thats my line:cursing:


exactamondo:thumbup1:

Now explain your superman tat please???? Nice tat I agree But does real superman (me) have one???

Be happy that you can be interim superman for a few months:thumbup1:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Con said:


> Dont ever tell me about Alpha male syndrome, thats my line:cursing:





jw007 said:


> exactamondo:thumbup1:
> 
> Now explain your superman tat please???? Nice tat I agree But does real superman (me) have one???
> 
> Be happy that you can be interim superman for a few months:thumbup1:


Which one of you got caught on cam?


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Which one of you got caught on cam?


LMAO mate reps


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Which one of you got caught on cam?


Looking good Con:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Now explain your superman tat please???? Nice tat I agree But does real superman (me) have one???


 Well i always liked superman and i especially like the symbol.

I in fact have the death of superman tat and part of the reason i got it is in rememberance of my father whom i always looked up to greatly and in my eyes was superhuman (he served in the english special forces for 20 years and he managed to look after my family even though we were dirt poor for many years).

That said the tat ****es me off because i have had it touched up twice and the red still fades so i am going to get it done in black.

I am also getting the symbol of Thor on my forearm in memory of my grandmother who passed away this year (she was from Norway).


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Looking good Con:laugh:


 Thanks mate and your wife is looking thinner in your avatar i can see the diet is paying off:thumbup1:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Con, wont the black fade too?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Con, wont the black fade too?


 Not nearly as much. I have a crap little locking horns tat that i got in Miami(one of those drunk "lets get a tat in miami" things) and it didnt fade in the slightest. I also have been told Red doesnt take nearly as well to skin. Plus for when i do a bb show the black will cover much easier with tan than red.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Con said:


> Not nearly as much. I have a crap little locking horns tat that i got in Miami(one of those drunk "lets get a tat in miami" things) and it didnt fade in the slightest. I also have been told Red doesnt take nearly as well to skin. Plus for when i do a bb show the black will cover much easier with tan than red.


Alas I wish i could have a tat, but my superskin wont allow the needle to penetrate..

The ONLY reason my tendon snapped was because my arch enemy lex luthor replaced the 20kg disk of cast iron with a 20kg kryptonite one..

Us superheroes really need to be on our guard:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

lmao


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Alas I wish i could have a tat, but my superskin wont allow the needle to penetrate..
> 
> The ONLY reason my tendon snapped was because my arch enemy lex luthor replaced the 20kg disk of cast iron with a 20kg kryptonite one..
> 
> Us superheroes really need to be on our guard:lol: :lol: :lol:


 I knew your SHIC cycle was a lie and that you were really natural apart from perhaps the odd dbol but i wonder if your super liver wouldnt destroy that also:confused1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Con said:


> I knew your SHIC cycle was a lie and that you were really natural apart from perhaps the odd dbol but i wonder if your super liver wouldnt destroy that also:confused1:


6g a week of oral mate:thumbup1:

However a kryptonite pin will allow some penetration, which would account for my "supposed test flue"

Hard to come by tho im afraid


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

What are you trying to say!?

My point is, it doesn't matter who uses or not. This site has a broad spectrum of people.

How many are black? How many are gay?

It doesn't matter!!


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

Tommo said:


> What are you trying to say!?
> 
> My point is, it doesn't matter who uses or not. This site has a broad spectrum of people.
> 
> ...


Sorry that was in reply to T_Woody from page 5.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

> My point is, it doesn't matter who uses or not. This site has a broad spectrum of people.How many are black? How many are gay?It doesn't matter!!


it makes a large difference in the way people train, diet, the recovery , training techniques and mentality. Many post different on all and aspects of bodybuilding, much may relate to users and may not relate to natural builders so some information is useful to natural some not.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

> im a user and just wanted to see how many of each use this site which seems to mostly be about ASS


Many think the site is all about using ASS , however when adding them in, there are many many more variables than a natural trainer, and users post more to find out about these variables. So alot of natty guys and girls may not post as much as there are less variables therefore less information required and less posts.

just my assumption on the matter.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Robbyg said:


> LMAO mate reps


Yeah cos that's REALLY funny isn't it? :thumbdown:



romper stomper said:


> it makes a large difference in the way people train, diet, the recovery , training techniques and mentality. Many post different on all and aspects of bodybuilding, much may relate to users and may not relate to natural builders so some information is useful to natural some not.


Glad someone else made this point too.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

as natural as a lego brick in the amazon


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

romper stomper said:


> it makes a large difference in the way people train, diet, the recovery , training techniques and mentality. Many post different on all and aspects of bodybuilding, much may relate to users and may not relate to natural builders so some information is useful to natural some not.


Yes but that wasn't his original qestion.

It doesn't matter who uses or not. There are different sections for steroid info.

Everyone can get the info they require in the relevant section.


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> Yeah cos that's REALLY funny isn't it? :thumbdown:
> 
> .


jesus BA take a chill pill it was extremely funny :lol: :lol:as a matter of fact, take things in the light they were meant. :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

> Yes but that wasn't his original qestion.
> 
> It doesn't matter who uses or not. There are different sections for steroid info.
> 
> Everyone can get the info they require in the relevant section.


Yes there is a steriod section, however how about the gaining weight, power and strength ect many sections are posted in my different members and once again many are users so the information posted on gains diet training methods is not always applicable to a natural trainer.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

good poll,

natural all the way but have considered steroids (until i saw the thread of the guy with a frikin HUGE hole in his butt)


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

Does the use of ECA make me un-natural?

Gaz


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

the_pit_bull said:


> Does the use of ECA make me un-natural?
> 
> Gaz


Yes


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

Okey doke, Cheers.

I arent too bothered either way but i had a feeling it would.

Where do you draw the line though?

Why is it ok to take 'over the counter' supplements and still be classed as natural?

To me a natural body builder would be NATURAL, no pre-workout 'vasculators' etc, no creatine capsules, just nutrition from a good diet.

But each to there own.


----------



## r_richson (Dec 22, 2007)

the_pit_bull said:


> Okey doke, Cheers.
> 
> To me a natural body builder would be NATURAL, no pre-workout 'vasculators' etc, no creatine capsules, just nutrition from a good diet.


thts wat i would of thought as well so it just based on more potent drugs


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Julio said:


> jesus BA take a chill pill it was extremely funny :lol: :lol:as a matter of fact, take things in the light they were meant. :tongue:


Fvck off.

If you think it's funny to poke fun at d/s people it says a lot about you, your class and your intellect.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Fukin hell, how do you do it!? i almost die from boredom after 2 hours


oh mate this job and the fcuking hours is doing my fcuking head in,i'm tired all the time,dont get no time for eating...training...or sleeping...so basically i'm fcuked cos i gotta get the extra doe together for the big xmas presents!!!!

today i started at 8am-came home10:30pm...i'm fcuking shattered,but got a day off tomorrow/today...a bloody lie in...and maybe get to train...and eat again,i forgot what that was like the last week!!!!

anyway...not to deviate off the thread too much...i'm naturally good on steroids and naturally good off steroids!!!!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Fvck off.
> 
> If you think it's funny to poke fun at d/s people it says a lot about you, your class and your intellect.


x2 here,whoever pokes fun at disabled people for jokes or any other laugh needs a good fcuking kick-in!!!!

when was it ever alright to laugh at disabled people...and you would never do it to their faces so why any other time,unless they are dirty cowards,even to disabled people!!!!

fcuking ar*eholes taking the **** out of disabled people...we all know someone who is disabled,or ill or vulnerable/old or less fortunate...so we look after them...and keep em from harm...be real gents...not some dirty little cnut who takes pride in laughing at the less fortunate...if there was a squad for people who hurt & upset disabled people,kids or the elderly...i would be first in...and with a fcuking mini machine gun to take the smile off their faces!!!!!

*ba i dont know who or what has happened but i caught on to you saying someone was having a laugh at the expense of disabled people...so i had to say!!!*


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> *ba i dont know who or what has happened but i caught on to you saying someone was having a laugh at the expense of disabled people...so i had to say!!!*


 The comment is due to the fact that in response to me and JW007 having a convo about superman earlier on this thread (which one of us is the true superman)some one posted a picture of a lad who suffers with downs syndrome doing a double bicep. It was a attempt of calling JW007 retarded which went down like a sack of potatoes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

the_pit_bull said:


> To me a natural body builder would be NATURAL, no pre-workout 'vasculators' etc, no creatine capsules, just nutrition from a good diet.
> 
> But each to there own.


 Honestly who the fvck cares what you consider natural get off your high horse and do some training and dieting and then perhaps you will look like you work out.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Fvck off.
> 
> If you think it's funny to poke fun at d/s people it says a lot about you, your class and your intellect.


You defending your avatar there mate? :lol:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Con said:


> Honestly who the fvck cares what you consider natural get off your high horse and do some training and dieting and then perhaps you will look like you work out.


WELL SAID sometimes I do think that people start these threads to discredit "natural bodybuilding competitors".Im proud of what Ive achieved and how Ive achieved it....training and eating.Although in my avator I was small it did the trick:thumb:


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

Con said:


> Honestly who the fvck cares what you consider natural get off your high horse and do some training and dieting and then perhaps you will look like you work out.


Me get of my high horse???

I was just saying that i dont see it fair that i can be classified 'un-natural' for taking ECA when dieting. Yet someone else can take every over-the counter supp. under the sun and still compete as natural?


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

it's not fair! blub blub, boring, who gives a fvck.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

> It doesn't matter who uses or not. There are different sections for steroid info.
> 
> Everyone can get the info they require in the relevant section.


@ tommo to prove a point a post from a section regarding a posted program

The question about natural lifting



> This is a great routine..but my question is that it seems like a lot of volume...4 days a week..hope this isn't a dumb question but is this routine aimed at natural lifters??


The response



> I would cut the exercises down and work around 3 days. mon -bench wed's - squat's friday - deadlift's. Drop all other assistance exercises and just focus on the three big lift's for a few week's.


sort of changes things just a little bit dont you think ????

there is great relevance in who is on and who is not . FULL STOP.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

the-pit-bull how many shows have you done wo do YOU know is taking substances that they shouldnt be.Instead of whinging on tis forum tell the federation that these "people" have competed in.

natural is a competitve choice training is still the same fivos rob hope to name a few who compete natural are strong as oxes.I used to be a 150 plus kg bench presser till I mashed up my shoulder and squating 6plates a side for reps.Didnt feel the need to go im natural look at me.

RANT OVER:whistling:


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

Im not sure what your getting at 'golden man'.

I didnt say i was against steroid users at all, it doesnt bother me either way.

If ever i do become succesful then i wouldnt run around saying 'look at me im natural' either. But if that time ever comes i will have probably done a few cycles myself and therefore will not be natural.

I was simply asking at what point do you become un-natural, just after taking steroids? Or after taking other illegal supplement stacks aswell?

Gaz


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

the_pit_bull said:


> Im not sure what your getting at 'golden man'.
> 
> I didnt say i was against steroid users at all, it doesnt bother me either way.
> 
> ...


Other 'illegal' supplements? What do you mean by illegal? :ban:


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

Well ECA is illegal isnt it. And thats not a steroid.

Also i know blokes take poppers in the gym for a 'head rush' or whatever.

These are illegal but not steroids.

Why did you say 'BAN?' after that post?


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Just that the way you worded it, it looks like you're saying steroids are illegal.


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

I thought steroids were illegal?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

nope, not to have for personal use, only to supply is it an offence


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

the_pit_bull said:


> I thought steroids were illegal?


well you thought wrong sonny Jim.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Also, I'm not sure but I don't think ephidrine is illegal at all...I'm sure someone will clarify that for me...


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

Ah rite okay. My mistake.

As i said before im not against steroids, just havent used them yet and cant see me doing for a good few years.

Cheers Rob.

Gaz


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

i think alot of ppl have said they wouldnt do it until they hit a certain point that made them do it


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

flexwright said:


> i think alot of ppl have said they wouldnt do it until they hit a certain point that made them do it


 I think we understand what you're saying. They train untill they get no more improvements, then they start assisting with aas. :thumbup1:


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

I would do steroids if ive been training hard with a good diet for about 5 years and stopped making progress.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

the_pit_bull said:


> I would do steroids if ive been training hard with a good diet for about 5 years and stopped making progress.


whoop de do!


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Pithead said:


> I think we understand what you're saying. They train untill they get no more improvements, then they start assisting with aas. :thumbup1:


yes, that is exactly my point, its what happend to me and my training buddy, thing is you train natural for a long time and you see other guys getting alot bigger, quickier than you or me, this is one point that would make somebody use them, including me


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Lol honestly who gives a ****, you still have to put 110% in either way! now play nicely you big girls


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

Pithead said:


> whoop de do!


What is the purpose behind this post?

You are just a wind up merchant.

We disagreed on a particular topic yesterday, and another member took your side, he however has continued to offer me sound advice in other topics on the forum.

If you cant say anything of factual use to me on this board, then please say nothing at all.

And as for suggesting i get banned!? You should of been banned yesterday along with DDCUPS, you were equally aggressive and your language was disgusting on a public forum.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

pack it in now the pair of you...if yopu ain't got nothing nice to say, don't fcukin say it...

You both have the option to put the other one on ignore, which I suggest you do, as then there is no problem


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lol honestly who gives a ****, you still have to put 110% in either way! now play nicely you big girls


total agree,


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

OK Robsta, I'll start using my ignore list, cheers.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Robsta said:


> Also, I'm not sure but I don't think ephidrine is illegal at all...I'm sure someone will clarify that for me...


Ephedrine isn't illegal either - it's the same as steroids - fine to possess and use but not to supply unless licenced


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

dont mention eph, i have taken a double dose by mistake, rattle rattle!!! LOL


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I actually detest ephidrine...it makesme all jittery and paranoid to fcuk, plus makes me lethargic...I cannot stand it...much prefer clen...


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

the_pit_bull said:


> We disagreed on a particular topic yesterday, *and another member took your side,* he however has continued to offer me sound advice in other topics on the forum.


I didnt take his side, I agreed with his perspective on that topic. I dont take sides, if Pit said something I disagreed with I would tell him also.

I looked at that thread as a debate, its not worth falling out over any more than this one.

SD


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> I actually detest ephidrine...it makesme all jittery and paranoid to fcuk, plus makes me lethargic...I cannot stand it...much prefer clen...


Ephedrine is the work of the devil... I get bad tempered as hell then fall asleep :cursing:


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

SportDr said:


> I didnt take his side, I agreed with his perspective on that topic. I dont take sides, if Pit said something I disagreed with I would tell him also.
> 
> I looked at that thread as a debate, its not worth falling out over any more than this one.
> 
> SD


Sorry if i worded it like you were 'taking sides', didnt mean it like that, i just meant that you and him were singing from the same hymn sheet, and had similar views. Both which were against mine.

Like you say, i too saw it as a debate. I dont come on here for a row, its pointless.

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ephedrine is the work of the devil... I get bad tempered as hell then fall asleep :cursing:


Im with you there! I love the buzz i get from it. But the gf says im a right moody **** on it!

Gaz


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ephedrine is the work of the devil... I get bad tempered as hell then fall asleep :cursing:


No idea why but I get on great with ECA, take one prior to training, two is a bit much for me and I go a bit ott with my training, surprised I havent had heart failure lol.

However I cant even drink one cup of green tea without feeling sick and caffiene alone gives me jitters and a bad stomach???

SD


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Robsta said:


> I actually detest ephidrine...it makesme all jittery and paranoid to fcuk, plus makes me lethargic...I cannot stand it...much prefer clen...


 you wouldnt wanna be feeling like i do now then mate, just trained shoulders and feel like shyte, face is fookin white


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Kezz said:


> you wouldnt wanna be feeling like i do now then mate, just trained shoulders and feel like shyte, face is fookin white


urrggghhh another thing i hate about it.... after i train i feel sick and pale and dizzy then get to the point i physically cannot stay awake and have to lie down for a bit and shut my eyes.... except I cant actually sleep so just lie there feeling sh1t.... yuk! :cursing:


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

i find that Ephedrine gives me night sweats and nightmares,


----------



## NickM (Nov 25, 2008)

Im natural and only dont do gear becuase I just couldnt take not having the same gains again once I came off. Also I dont compete and will not ever compete, so I dont see the point in me taking gear. I think people that have no interest in competing in body building or a sport where its pretty much required shouldnt use gear. It not a morality issues or a health one, but u just cant maintain the body uve aquired using gear naturally. So if you dont plan on competeing, then what is the point. Lots of my friends and most of the guys at my gym use gear, so its up to them. But its just not for me


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

NickM said:


> Im natural and only dont do gear becuase I just couldnt take not having the same gains again once I came off. Also I dont compete and will not ever compete, so I dont see the point in me taking gear. I think people that have no interest in competing in body building or a sport where its pretty much required shouldnt use gear. It not a morality issues or a health one, but u just cant maintain the body uve aquired using gear naturally. So if you dont plan on competeing, then what is the point. Lots of my friends and most of the guys at my gym use gear, so its up to them. But its just not for me


Surely you can partly maintain the muscles aquired using gear? I was thinking of doing a couple of cycles as a boost and then just training without it afterwards. People like doormen who don't compete in BB'ing comps might like to stay big and strong using gear. I personally want to look at my big muscles whilst tossing myself off in front of a mirror. Any objections?


----------



## NickM (Nov 25, 2008)

Pithead said:


> Surely you can partly maintain the muscles aquired using gear? I was thinking of doing a couple of cycles as a boost and then just training without it afterwards. People like doormen who don't compete in BB'ing comps might like to stay big and strong using gear. I personally want to look at my big muscles whilst tossing myself off in front of a mirror. Any objections?


U may keep some results from the gear long term naturally after using the gear, but ur diet cant faulter especially if ur have a fast metabolism, which means u resigned to lots of additional protien and an expensive diet forever in order to keeop the additional size u carry beyond ur bodt frames norm....but as u said doorman types can manage it, but a lot of them have very high body fat levels....ive been 18.5 stone naturally and was a fat ****......im talking about lean mass, wana keep all that lean mass from gear? well u can only keep some of it naturaly and even that has to be kept by a perfect diet


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

nope i aint got a problem with that pithead cos i do exactly the same he he.

yes you do keep a certain amount of muscle once you come of the gear for eg i would say gear has contributed to 4 stone of muscle over the years and when i have come off for 6 months and tarined and ate well i did not loose 4 stone therefore net gain.

Nick M what you say makes sense and was my mindset when i started taking it but i do understand some people who take it and have no intention of competing cos they like the power, well being for theyre respective jobs


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

NickM said:


> U may keep some results from the gear long term naturally after using the gear, but ur diet cant faulter especially if ur have a fast metabolism, which means u resigned to lots of additional protien and an expensive diet forever in order to keeop the additional size u carry beyond ur bodt frames norm....but as u said doorman types can manage it, but a lot of them have very high body fat levels....ive been 18.5 stone naturally and was a fat ****......im talking about lean mass, wana keep all that lean mass from gear? well u can only keep some of it naturaly and even that has to be kept by a perfect diet


fair enough mate.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

couple of dbol cycles,but natural for 2 years...lol im a born again natty


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

laurie g said:


> nope i aint got a problem with that pithead cos i do exactly the same he he.
> 
> yes you do keep a certain amount of muscle once you come of the gear for eg i would say gear has contributed to 4 stone of muscle over the years and when i have come off for 6 months and tarined and ate well i did not loose 4 stone therefore net gain.
> 
> Nick M what you say makes sense and was my mindset when i started taking it but i do understand some people who take it and have no intention of competing cos they like the power, well being for theyre respective jobs


Nice net gains then:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Dont come off the steriods and its win win, bloody hell guys use your heads:lol:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Dunno if I will take gear again... I only really do a course a year and i get alot of sides from use, the gains always fall off after a few months of non use... I don't plan on competing etc. so yeah kinda pointless. Perhaps when i'm older and run it more for TRT or if I get another injury that can be helped by use.


----------



## STEGartz (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't give a rats cock who's on the gear. It's the people who lie about it that do my head in.

I'm not bothered about gear to be honest. O Natural is coolest.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Yah mate, that's what all the small guys say....


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

very true


----------



## STEGartz (Dec 18, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Yah mate, that's what all the small guys say....


I thought I had a decent physique until I joined this site. Damn you, damn you all who have better bodies than me! :-D


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

chilisi said:


> the thread should be "how many guys are on gear but claim to be natural"?


set it up then mate


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

this did go to good at first but that quickly turned around


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

natural here. too much of a pussy to try gear even tho i probably should as im a classic hardgainer. tbh i know enough about training and nutirion to make it...eventually, i know gear would make things easier


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

chilisi said:


> it was just a joke reference the thread as ive met alot of guys who claim to have never done gear..
> 
> not sure how a thread like that would go down on here...lol


I think the term is "like a lead balloon":whistling:


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

chilisi said:


> i know but at the end of the day its a bodybuilding form and steroids are just another supplement which is a small part to play in the bigger scheme of things.
> 
> good effort for posting it up though.


cheers mate, small thing to get noticed,

i beleive bb is all about diet and nutrition, this needs to come first in this game


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

diet>training>rest is the most important.

if you take steroids or not you wont get nowhere if you train like a pussy and eat like one too. i see this happening on both sides of the sport with those who take gear and those who dont. the guys who dont gain on gear blame it to be fake etc etc and the guys who arent on gear who cant gain blame the fact that they dont take gear


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> diet>training>rest is the most important.
> 
> if you take steroids or not you wont get nowhere if you train like a pussy and eat like one too. i see this happening on both sides of the sport with those who take gear and those who dont. the guys who dont gain on gear blame it to be fake etc etc and the guys who arent on gear who cant gain blame the fact that they dont take gear


Thats easy for you to say


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

natural and intend 2 keep it that way


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> diet>training>rest is the most important.
> 
> if you take steroids or not you wont get nowhere if you train like a pussy and eat like one too. i see this happening on both sides of the sport with those who take gear and those who dont. the guys who dont gain on gear blame it to be fake etc etc and the guys who arent on gear who cant gain blame the fact that they dont take gear


The guys in my gym.

Take gear, get bigger, come off gear, lose all their gains.

They blame their gains on gear and their losses on gear.

Theres about 500 members at my gym. Id be surprised if anybody other than me is aware of what PCT is or even exists.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I,m a bit late but i was,nt born natural...


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

half the lads saying they wont use gear will end up using within 3 years anyway....especially the younger lads. the older ones have been around a bit and have probably there minds made up either way.


----------



## danoh (Oct 24, 2008)

natural but have got a bottle of PH's on my windowsill! just biding my time till i use it! (got it for when and if i fail my new application to the forces) it will make me happy! and give me something to focus on


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

I am natural have seriously thought about trying steroids but I am not strict enough with my diet eg SUNDAY WENT OUT WATCHED FOOTBALL GOT DRUNK!!!

Still I think it everyone to themselves, use to have to opinion that steroid users where mad men who would break your neck if you even looked at them, but through joining this forum and going to a gym where there is pro body builders train I have the total opposite view now and most of my best tips I have about diet training have been from users, and there very nice guys as well.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

danoh said:


> natural but have got a bottle of PH's on my windowsill! just biding my time till i use it! (got it for when and if i fail my new application to the forces) it will make me happy! and give me something to focus on


whats PH .. please dont say its ProHormones as i will p!ss myself


----------



## lethal86 (Jan 13, 2009)

I've selected 'natural' because i've never done aas, i reckon i will in the future, but i want to see how far i can take things naturally for another year or 2. :thumb:


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

What do i click,am i natural not taken anything for over 5 years, i dont give a **** if people are natural or take gear each to his own,but i dont see a problem with the poll.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Natural


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

natural, but the dark side's sooooooooo tempting:thumb:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I LOVE STEROIDS..........

Dose that answer your question? :lol:

GHS


----------



## j1mshere (Jul 7, 2008)

adlewar said:


> natural, but the dark side's sooooooooo tempting:thumb:


natural, and i agree its soo tempting!!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Natural here.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

From today i'm a roider:lol:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> From today i'm a roider:lol:


oi oi bro,joining the darkside...come on mak,time to get medievil...you will achieve great gains i reckon,let me know how it is!!!!

sorry to divert...well,as mak says i'm natiral when i'm not on steroids,and not natural when i'm on them...and this is the truth of a person who uses!!!!

so anyone who uses AAS's is both natural and non-natural!!!!

only the totally natural is natural until he meets darth vader and gets turned to the darkside and becomes a spotty,bald,hormonal wreck with a 2incher!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Not that I give a toss who uses what and who doesn't, but I've voted now. A week late


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Natural annnnnnnnnnnnnd Not natural :whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MissBC said:


> Natural annnnnnnnnnnnnd Not natural :whistling:


We all know your breasts aren't natural:lol:


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

Natural but was thinking of doing some gear untill I saw a thread the other day where some one got a absess the size of a football and had to have it cut out!!!

Totally put off now unless I do oral


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Macca 1976 said:


> Natural but was thinking of doing some gear untill I saw a thread the other day where some one got a absess the size of a football and had to have it cut out!!!
> 
> Totally put off now unless I do oral


This was due to him mixing water and oil in the same syringe. Abcesses are usually rare, to be honest I was bricking it about my first jab after reading Phils thread but now i'm glad i've done it.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> We all know your breasts aren't natural:lol:


ofcourse they are, what are you talking about!!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

WAHEY!!! lol after all the Steroid v NATTY type threads and there are more NATTYs than anythin :thumb: lmao


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

Macca 1976 said:


> Natural but was thinking of doing some gear untill I saw a thread the other day where some one got a absess the size of a football and had to have it cut out!!!
> 
> Totally put off now unless I do oral


this only happens if u dont do it right nothing like this can happen providing its done correctly


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

F.M.J said:


> WAHEY!!! lol after all the Steroid v NATTY type threads and there are more NATTYs than anythin :thumb: lmao


Common.

I, am in the most elite group :cool2:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

F.M.J said:


> WAHEY!!! lol after all the Steroid v NATTY type threads and there are more NATTYs than anythin :thumb: lmao


i wonder how many of these Natty's would of voted this way if they realised Pro-hormones are not natural:whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i wonder how many of these Natty's would of voted this way if they realised Pro-hormones are not natural:whistling:


Hey don't say that..... then their group would be even more elite than my 3-members one...... :lol: :whistling:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

im natural and would only start juciing if i was gonna start competing, i dont think i could inject myself for vanity alone


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i wonder how many of these Natty's would of voted this way if they realised Pro-hormones are not natural:whistling:


**** I feel soiled, change mine to roid head extrordinaire

There should be a middle ground I reckon, I know I'm no longer natty but I don't feel like I can start a shiv thread just yet lmao


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

it aint that bad after your first 1

but on urs first u have to chase ur ars3 round the room haha


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm about as natural as a transgenic luciferase mouse holidaying in chernobyl.

J


----------



## Warpig (Apr 2, 2009)

I chose user but i havent yet but will do in the future.


----------



## GOVINDA (Apr 5, 2009)

As said, natural for now, but often think about it


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

Joshua said:


> I'm about as natural as a transgenic luciferase mouse holidaying in chernobyl.
> 
> J


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: so that means you are not


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

im a natty but dont want be im working on it tho


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm 100% natty


----------



## kriss (Mar 29, 2009)

Natural:thumb:


----------



## butcher (Mar 18, 2009)

natural:thumbup1:


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Natural till now, but ain't sure within a couple of weeks


----------



## bigbadbuddah (Nov 11, 2008)

Ignorance is not asking questions, if you dont like the question then dont answer but dont reply with silly negative responses, the guys interested, nothing to do with moral high ground


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

natural for probably last 3 years......but soon to change


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

bigbadbuddah said:


> Ignorance is not asking questions, if you dont like the question then dont answer but dont reply with silly negative responses, the guys interested, nothing to do with moral high ground


well said, i like that


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

LeanShredded said:


> Agree with Si, not sure what difference it makes, all bodybuilders have similar goals and have to work just as hard.


whats the point in using steroids then?

not trying to cause an argument, i am just a dude who is interested in bodybuilding and who likes to know all about it


----------



## breamking (Mar 22, 2009)

natural and always will be


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Natural but thinking of going un-natural in the future.


----------



## Myst (Apr 13, 2009)

natural and always will be

btw I'm a nooby, my vote hardly counts.


----------



## JOYMA (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm not here to push one or the other unto anyone. I will only share my beliefs and how I body build.

I personally believe in "All Natural Body Building" which is what I do.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Natural Bodybuilder...but unnatural in oh so many other ways!!


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

IanStu said:


> Natural Bodybuilder...but unnatural in oh so many other ways!!


really and hows that


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

flexwright said:


> really and hows that


He has a cock the size of the thames river:thumbup1:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Natural - only been training 6 months.

Btw, your Sig cracks me up, Mak.

Talk about a foot in your mouth moment. :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Natural for the next 6ish months


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Natural, When i've gained experience, size and knowledge, and I'm bit older might be different story.


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Are there any natural bodybuilders (amateur or professional) that have been a success throughout their career by staying clean?


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

Natural


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

its hard to tell who is natural and who is not at the highest levels. i know from the uk rob hope is the main guy. america has a lot of "naturals" too, again its hard to tell who is and isnt


----------



## layla (May 10, 2009)

Im natural .


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

I am but wont be next week


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

jonkvxr said:


> I am but wont be next week


wht u running?


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

6 week of d-bol first see how i get on


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

jonkvxr said:


> 6 week of d-bol first see how i get on


is this your first cycle


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't see a problem with this...

I'm natural, might do my first course next year.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

^^ you got some big gunz for a natural.


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> ^^ you got some big gunz for a natural.


some ppl are just gifted, cough


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

no some people just work harder than others


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

flexwright said:


> is this your first cycle


yer this will be


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> no some people just work harder than others


 Wrong.

It is all genetics at the end of the day, i know guys who barely put any effort in and maybe train twice per week but hold a lot more muscle than you with your massive work load, thats the power of genetics.

Of course work there is nothing just some need a lot less to achieve a lot more than others. No amount of training or drugs can turn a poodle into a pitpull


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

would you say your blesssed genetics wise?


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> would you say your blesssed genetics wise?


do you mean con

if that is a pic of him then he is in one hell of a shape


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yes

and if that is a pic of you <-----------------

then your in incredible shape


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> yes
> 
> and if that is a pic of you <-----------------
> 
> then your in incredible shape


lol i wish, pics on me in my journal mate


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

wot page are pics on ??


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> would you say your blesssed genetics wise?


Well seeing that i went from 150lb skater boy to teenage overall gpc world champion in 1 year i would say i have above average genetic response to training with weights yes. Seeing that i have one of the biggest deadlifts of all time as a teenager i recon i have a slight genetic advantage for doing deadlifts. Do i have Ronnie Coleman genetics for building size well fvcking obviously i dont BUT my genetics are ten times better than yours:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Con said:


> Well seeing that i went from 150lb skater boy to teenage overall gpc world champion in 1 year i would say i have above average genetic response to training with weights yes. Seeing that i have one of the biggest deadlifts of all time as a teenager i recon i have a slight genetic advantage for doing deadlifts. Do i have Ronnie Coleman genetics for building size well fvcking obviously i dont* BUT my genetics are ten times better than yours* :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I am sorry I have to laugh. I p1ssed myself after reading that last sentence. You just cannot beat Con's blunt style of writing.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

why are you genetics 10 times better than mine? in what way? explain


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Con said:


> Well seeing that i went from 150lb skater boy to teenage overall gpc world champion in 1 year i would say i have above average genetic response to training with weights yes. Seeing that i have one of the biggest deadlifts of all time as a teenager i recon i have a slight genetic advantage for doing deadlifts. Do i have Ronnie Coleman genetics for building size well fvcking obviously i dont BUT my genetics are ten times better than yours:thumb:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: i like that


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

> No amount of training or drugs can turn a poodle into a pitpull


dont agree with that -



> Well seeing that i went from 150lb skater boy to teenage overall gpc world champion in 1 year i would say i have above average genetic response to training with weights yes.


Natty ??? or did the poodle turn into the pit bull ???


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Natural Male!


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

natural all my life too


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

What are these steroids people are talking about?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Goose said:


> What are these steroids people are talking about?


Alpha pills


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Goose said:


> What are these steroids people are talking about?


They are very bad for you mate. They make your willy shrink and make you all angry so dont ever take them.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

natural

well 4 now


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Goose said:


> What are these steroids people are talking about?


They are very dangerous drugs which make you watch videos with housemates, post for opinions on bulletin boards on whether or not to sh*g them, rather than just boning them, best steer well clear.


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Natural for now.


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

natural


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

my mum still thinks im natural lol

edit: i am not infact natural, id like to consider myself a walking chemical experiment


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

natural


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

natural.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Natural although I do have a nice box 'o' tricks when I finally shift this chesty cough. (just an excuse as I cannot bring myself to pin yet and the wrath of swmbo as we are arguing a lot about it - omg so gay)


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Natural.

Not sure whether to go to the dark side as im scared of coming off and my muscle turning to fat :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> natural


Yeah i can believe that


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

im naturally an un natural natural ?


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Natural for time being


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

natural all the way here


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Natural


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Considering that the number of people veiwing the seroid section always seems to be 4 times those on all the other threads put together, a lot of people either aren't owning up and not voting or they are lying(to themselves).


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

Depends what you mean by natural .......now or in the past ?


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

BillC said:


> Considering that the number of people veiwing the seroid section always seems to be 4 times those on all the other threads put together, a lot of people either aren't owning up and not voting or they are lying(to themselves).


Or maybe thier interested/researching for the future?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

or maybe there so addled by the terrible drugs there injecting that just clicked the wrong option on the poll.

im told those nasty injectables do that to you. Well that and make your heart explode.


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm natural and I always read the steroid threads because I find the subject very interesting and want to better understand it. May well take them one day.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Natural and always have been. Don't have any moral objection to AAS use in bodybuilding at all, is just that my own goals and reasons for training don't take me in that direction.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

i was pleasantly surprised at the amount of nattys out there:thumb: hittin our heads of brick walls or what:cursing:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Very natural right now... though I'm sipping a glass of creatine. Oh wait fvck it I had some insulin this morning!!


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

was natural

was unnatural

am natural

few more days and I'll be unnatural again


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

Natural Bodybuilder


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Natural.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Used to be natural, no longer so, day 4 as a non natty, already feeling superhuman :lol:

How did this get to the top of today's posts with no post since a fortnight ago :?:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

Natural as virgin snow.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

you are not natural if you are using any compound created chemically lol. these threads are sooooo stupid.


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

Natural.


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> you are not natural if you are using any compound created chemically lol. these threads are sooooo stupid.


It's easy to see what the OP meant.

Natural in regards to AAS use or not.

And let's be honest. The difference between the gains someone will get from creatine use and the use of AAS if fooking HUGE!

So natty may as well include creatine etc users.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

hermephrodite who uses creatine, racist bastard you don't have an option for that!


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

natty


----------



## derrygymman (Jun 20, 2009)

natural here 2


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

I think it would be better to ask people why they remain natural, is it because they are scared of the side effects or just on principle?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I was natty but running my first course of AAS now.

I was initially dubious about doing gear because of the sides, but after coming on here i just used everone elses experience on gains, sides etc to decide what AAS was best suited to me.


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

this post stirred things up abit. earlier we nearly had a few fights. even the nattys had roid rage, being on this site with us from 'the dark side' is rubbing off....

come to the dark side......i am your father luke


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

adzk469 said:


> I thought the same! Oh well let us once again view somebody take the moral high ground because they are natural!


Never really understood why steriod users do get ****ed off when they are mentioned in a poll etc. But after you saying that... I get the picture now that users think naturals think they are superior!

When I see the results steriod users achieve i take my hat off to them.. fantastic!! no moral high ground here! I'm just a bottle job! I wouldnt even smoke a ciggy as I would get cancer and die in a week. Good luck to everyone.. we all train just as hard and thats why we are here.. couldnt give a toss what someone else is putting in them.. but still found this poll interesting to see how many do use.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

I wish i was a felame


----------



## GTP (Jan 22, 2009)

Im a natty as recommended by Con but as soon as I have stopped growing naturally I WILL be using steroids.

MWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

davetherave said:


> I wish i was a felame


Is that some sort of cat?? :confused1:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Im natural but what I can do with some parts is un-natural!!!!


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Natty. Not even creatine (not that I think its a steroid or anything).


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

davetherave said:


> I wish i was a felame





stow said:


> Is that some sort of cat?? :confused1:


Its a half man, half cat creature. Known for their feats of incredible strength and magical powers. Don't really get them round these parts of the world, they prefer warmer climates.

I also wish I was one.


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Its a half man, half cat creature. Known for their feats of incredible strength and magical powers. Don't really get them round these parts of the world, they prefer warmer climates.
> 
> I also wish I was one.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RS Direct (Oct 2, 2009)

only problem is users that dont get amzing results usually through not sticking to strict routine and diet do not like to admit they use


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Interesting poll results. I would have thought nattys would have been in a minority.


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> Interesting poll results. I would have thought nattys would have been in a minority.


same here think there is a few porkies on this poll :whistling:

im all natty by the way


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

I know im going to wish I had gone to the darkside sooner but im natural and must admit im tempted to join you roiders.


----------



## layla (May 10, 2009)

Im Natural.


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

id never use anything.fair do's to the people who do but its just not for me. :thumb:


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

As a poll interesting.but in real life dont matter as long as your not taking and telling everyone your not.


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

round 2 said:


> As a poll interesting.but in real life dont matter as long as your not taking and telling everyone your not.


 :whistling:


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

My view has always been that i had no wish to compete and only average genetics so although using may get me a little bigger is wouldn't be worth the cost in terms of cash for the gear and food and time in the gym. I use the gym to de-stress and chill out, getting big is an excellent side effect


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

Natty.. i'm thinking of taking the plunge though


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

eau naturelle!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

Havnt jabbed since 4th november!!! good job i get my first months wage packet on Monday woohooo.


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

natural but my uncle says im fake because i drink whey :confused1:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

all natural


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

i was taking some amino acid tabs earlier, mr bro ses "what are they?" i say "amino acids", he ses "you shouldnt take steroids". LOL!


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

I watched my mate take some cell tech before? Does that mean I am still natural?


----------



## dannyboy01 (Apr 9, 2008)

havent touched any AAS for over 18 months......where does that put me???


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Natty currently


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Natty, i kinda want to move to the dark side but i don't want to deny myself of competing as a natty when i feel i'm big enough.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

natural am i, although i aint exactly big and only started proper training about 5/6 weeks ago so dont know if i count! lol


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Natty who apparently is on steroids.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

WRT said:


> Natty who apparently is on steroids.


Same, always find it funny when people at work, who have never met me before, tell me im taking steroids.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I wholeheartedly abuse steroids. Not to their full potential, mind.

I just abuse them.

Badaboom badabing.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I had Creatine Ethyl Ester once :innocent: dark-side isnt the word, I'm in the pitch black


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Young and natural, I want to use my bodies testosterone to it's full before I try steroids.....though I have been naughty and done a few creatine courses, please don't punish me :innocent:


----------



## tinkerbabe (Feb 15, 2010)

If youve got the result you personally were looking for ...who cares?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

A lot of natty's on here...me at the moment not natural.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Nathrakh said:


> A lot of natty's on here...me at the moment not natural.


Dirty roider:cursing:

Currently natural and will be for a good long while


----------



## Aron (Mar 29, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Dirty roider:cursing:
> 
> Currently natural and will be for a good long while


Whys that boss?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

fcuk i been away for over a year and the same topics are still flying round

stay natural thats my advice ..why anyone would persue a way of life that is about the development of ones physique and then take a substance fundamental to that process ....

lift weights and stay clean and that way when ur the smallest guy in the gym u can still claim the moral high ground

do guys who take steroids even train ... i heard you just take them and grow massive in 6 weeks .... ????????????????


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Aron said:


> Whys that boss?


Taking a rest from competing, don't see a reason in taking gear if not competing



ShaunMc said:


> fcuk i been away for over a year and the same topics are still flying round
> 
> stay natural thats my advice ..why anyone would persue a way of life that is about the development of ones physique and then take a substance fundamental to that process ....
> 
> ...


 :lol: True true


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Serious question.

How difficult is it to keep the gains made whilst using should you decide to stop using?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

you will lose alot....but not all

its the pumps/fullness that you lose which is most devastating


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

im natural ive only done a dbol and tbol cycle ,


----------



## piper (Jan 4, 2009)

On gear, don't mean I train easier. I train harder and take it more serious otherwise I wouldn't take it


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

I've never taken steroids, but I almost certainly will in the future. I've only been training for about 5 minutes anyway so it's not worth it yet and I'll defo have my diet and training in order first. I am taking ECA for weight and fat loss before I go for my first proper bulk though.

I've always used/abused drugs of various kinds throughout my life and, apart from the desired effects, I really see no difference here.

Just on a side note, does anyone else find ECA great for sex or is it just me and the mrs?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

im natty


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> im natty


same as bro. wouldnt know where to put the 2ml of test (using a blue 23g needle) in my upper outside quadrant of my glute:laugh:


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Im natural.

One thing ive noticed whilst being on this site is that there are many people who have juiced yet still look like average sized pencil neck gym goers....makes me laugh


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Natural and don't think I'd ever use because I know nothing about them what so ever...


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Slater8486 said:


> Natural and don't think I'd ever use because I know nothing about them what so ever...


 you are allowed to do some research on it mate lol


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

dirty roider but trained 5 yrs clean b4 first course and 2 yrs clean b4 after a long break


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> you are allowed to do some research on it mate lol


I've done some research on here but if I was to buy some, I wouldn't know who to get them from, if they are what the person selling them says they are and so on because I know there are a lot of different types of roids.....


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

44 year old natty - but may experiment soon.


----------



## gary22b (Aug 1, 2010)

23 yo natural dont like needles and dont want health risk of oral


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

24 yo nat male

but will go on juice soon


----------



## Mrcapo (Jul 31, 2010)

Natural (as you can tell from my avatar pic)and will probably remain but never say never


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

Natty at present but due to start on the gear soon!


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

aged 14-16 on- now 30 natty


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

24 use gear


----------



## ScottCP (Aug 26, 2007)

21 years old and used gear for the last 2-3.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Natural, but i would never have started lifting 11years ago if it wasn't for me being bought books with pictures of Arnold and Ralf Moeller in their prime.


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

24 yr old natural


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

23, about as natural as dolly the sheep


----------



## gaz23 (Apr 25, 2010)

24 male

2 courses over 8 yrs


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

36 assisted (not sure if I've posted or not on this thread lol)


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

ScottCP said:


> 21 years old and used gear for the last 2-3.


21 my blooix, lol my bird says she ride the **** ota you if u were here , lol


----------



## Wiggy (Nov 29, 2009)

El Natural!


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

30 and used gear for 5 years now. You wouldn't know it from the way that I look tho LOL


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Papa Lazarou said:


> 30 and used gear for 5 years now. You wouldn't know it from the way that I look tho LOL


fcuk off with your progress


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

46 natural til 44 then TRT.

Now I do other compounds as well.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

natural year


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

bizzlewood said:


> fcuk off with your progress


I'm very self depreciating


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I'm very self depreciating


looks like you've got a strong v taper mate

good job


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hamster said:


> Natty but considering going on some major gear as i will be competing for the NPA or BNBF next year.


your going on gear to compete in a natty fed?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ive been off gear for 5 days..and i feel like sh1t already,i can feel a heavy

depression coming on already:lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

mal said:


> ive been off gear for 5 days..and i feel like sh1t already,i can feel a heavy
> 
> depression coming on already:lol:


What's new your always depressed. :tongue:


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

*ALL NATURAL*


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> View attachment 56797
> 
> 
> *ALL NATURAL*


..must be on that fish and rice cakes diet.


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> View attachment 56797
> 
> 
> *ALL NATURAL*


oh the big markus ruhl he is 100 % natty i heard, why would anyone even think that he is a dirty roider


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

So many naturual male voters but the natural section on this board is dead. I smell lying rats!!!


----------



## dan5878 (Apr 16, 2011)

Natural


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

supernatural


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

lolik said:


> oh the big markus ruhl he is 100 % natty i heard, why would anyone even think that he is a dirty roider


He is, and lucky for him there is a new nuclear plant disaster (japan) to ensure a supply of "super growth" tuna.... he may glow in the dark, but that's excellent for effect when dramatically posing at shows ;-)


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

Natural...

Not for long though!


----------



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

I am a roided freak!!!!

:lol:

The rage is comming on, time to smash things up and shout at people!!!


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

surprised by the amount of natts on here. i thought it would of been the other way round


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Im a dirty roider, with peanuts for balls and terrible mood swings left right and centre :beer:


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

100% juiced british beef!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

MUS!!


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

all natural me! have though about crossing to the dark side and using ''performance enhancers''... but only when i get to my plateu, which aint for a while yet, but mood swing like mine people have the impression im on them muahaha


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

natural. but if my goals change and wanted to get huge then I probably would use but not abuse. Who knows! I used to be a regular narcotic / recreational user so have come from a background of being judged and outcasted by those so called squeaky clean norms who didn't partake in party pill popping excursions...

Anyway, it's your life do what you want to do!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

How many lying juicers on UKM claiming to be natty lol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

All I do is take steroids, sit on the couch and watch Jeremy Kyle eating hula hoops and drinking coke, and I look massive, you don't need to train if you take the steroids


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Take loads of different stuff. Look great, feel great and in perfect health.

The secret is, knowing what you are doing.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm only using for now - one day I hope to be abusing


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

how could i ever spoil my good looks by using hormones.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

strongasanox said:


> wheres the vote?


Sent you a like 760 posts and none? welcome to like land!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

What is Felame?,are you saying women on gear change in some way--surely not,you would not?!

I am quite un-natural too,must be cause i used in the past! :thumb:


----------



## Horsfall (Nov 7, 2010)

Voted natural, for now lol.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yep me too


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

natty for now because i plan on joining the army. but if i dont get in i dont see why id be natty for much longer


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Natty and staying that way , =]


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

I av taken creatine 3 times and cycled it. There for I am un-natural :lol:


----------



## iron manc (Dec 5, 2009)

Natarul apart from once...

I dont condone steroid use but taking them is a different matter. I am a christian and dont have any tattoos.  )

^^^ :spam: ^^^


----------



## Daviee (Jun 24, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> I av taken creatine 3 times and cycled it. There for I am un-natural :lol:


NOT CREATINE!! That's you fvcked mate, best get yourself booked in for rehab quick smart, next stop is hangin' aboot outside post offices flashin' then muggin' old ladies...


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Im natty, all ive used is natural test, mast, tren various orals, winy, peptides, hgh but i dont use creatine anymore as im trying to go clean


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea that Creatine's nasty stuff!!!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Im natural.... like Pammy Andersons t!ts!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I was natty until i found Captain America`s secret juice that being Test , Tren and mast , deca and so on


----------



## MrBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Thread stated in 2008!!!

I'm natural but that might change this autumn, still mulling it over though.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

natty for 6 weeks now and proud

ohhhh yeaaah :cool2:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> natty for 6 weeks now and proud
> 
> ohhhh yeaaah :cool2:


Hi, my name is leeds_01, and I'm a testaholic :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Training without steroids is like chicken with no mayo for me. I can hack it, but it's ****.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

I need to change my vote... :thumb:


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Leeds89 said:


> Hi, my name is leeds_01, and I'm a testaholic :lol:


well yeah

but seriously i was thinking bout training natty for my next bulk cycle mid sep - (i know WTF right?!!)

macros + diet already sorted out but i gona try a new periodization system for the resistance and see what happens natty.................


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> Racks whole off season was natty
> 
> Just takes some skill workin out recovery and progression
> 
> Rack gains loads natty , gear isn't the b all and end all


no its not it's the icing on the cake

i haven't bulked and certainly not cut without gear for last 2 years - interested to see what i can do natty these days got my % 1RM all worked out so gona write a system to work to

didnt even knw rack bulked natty


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Totally natural and if i was to change wouldnt know where to start. Getting gyno scares the $hite out of me so probably will always rule me out taking anything lol!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Im totally natural, i never wear any make up.


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

100% Natty


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

The ones that have voted natural cut that by 30% as they just dont want to say,,,lol

Or the other type,,, oh im using clen tho its only for my bad ashma,,lol yeah right


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Naturally good looking - YES!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Natty for now


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

> *How many natural and un natural guys and girls on this site*
> 
> please vote to see how many are on the site


Erm, all of them.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

"Hey i'm Jeff Seid, I'm a natural bodybuilder"


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ryoung88 said:


> 100% Natty


If you are natty the 100% is a given is it not, or you would fail at what you claim to be.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Erm, all of them.


 :lol: exactly my thoughts when i read the title


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Big balls - check

All my hair - fvcking check

Misses has all her teeth - mother fvcking check

Yep natty! Come at me :lol:


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Natty


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

26 years natural (winning numerous titles) a couple of prohormone cycles a couple of years ago once I realised I'd never compete (naturally again) just to see what all the fuss was about which I enjoyed thb but won't do anymore.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

whats a felame?..lol


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Dav1 said:


> 26 years natural (winning numerous titles) a couple of prohormone cycles a couple of years ago once I realised I'd never compete (naturally again) just to see what all the fuss was about which I enjoyed thb but won't do anymore.


Have you any pics from your competitive days mate?? It would be a great source of inspiration for the natties on the board


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

All my pictures were taken from 1990-95 so not digital, Tony on MT asked the same I'll see over the next few days if I can find some and scan and post a few for you.

Here's one of me a couple of months ago (about 2.5-3 years after a couple of PH cycles) and would have been about the size I was before dieting for shows in my younger days.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm natty at the moment. But it won't stay that way more than likely.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

justin case said:


> whats a felame?..lol


rumor has it, they smell of roses and dont have a willy... of course.. these are only rumors... quite honestly, the idea scares me h34r:


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Naturally juiced up


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

naturally now.in two weeks no


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Felame use steroids

whats a felame? a lame female?....lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm just abnormal. Although I am curious what a felame using steroids is.

Sounds like a french dish.

Felame au cruites des roids de ster


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

justin case said:


> Felame use steroids
> 
> whats a felame? a lame female?....lol


oh man i just made a complete **** of myself, i already asked the question weeks ago, for some reason i thought this was a new thread...sorry..lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

justin case said:


> oh man i just made a complete **** of myself, i already asked the question weeks ago, for some reason i thought this was a new thread...sorry..lol


just in case we missed it


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Erm, all of them.


I would hate to meet you in real life. Not for any reason other than the fact that I bet you destroy souls with your wit, pmsl.


----------



## Winter (Dec 18, 2012)

Natural Female


----------



## robsam23 (May 15, 2006)

Tommo said:


> What does it matter. It's not relevant!


Hmm. Surely it is very relevant on a forum that is to do with these subjects


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)




----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

flexwright said:


> im a user and just wanted to see how many of each use this site which seems to mostly be about ASS


I personally joined this forum as I found it the best one on the net to serve my interest, and that was solely to research ASS/Ph's. So even though the site is so much more than the ASS/PH sections, these are the sections that held the most interest and most valuable info for me. Up to October this year I was Natty but now just finishing a Halo run. As it happened I was originally going to hop straight on to d-bol, but after much reading of these two sections and members posts I decided to ease into things with a mild ph. I did not read the site and then think Hmmm I think I'll take some gear, I fully intended to take ASS and then searched for the best site for information. I don't care if someone is natural or on gear, the same dedication applies to both situations.


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey first post, hello everybody!! :clap:

Natural, but bloody well wouldn't be if I could find a source. Or a certain Moldavian online supplied would pull their finger out.


----------

